# Ronco Rotisserie..You Guys WANT one of these!



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Not a big fan of the Ronco commercials, but my wife wanted to be able to make Rotisserie chickens at home herself. So I got her a "Showtime Ronco Rotisserie" for Christmas. Made a bird day after and it was very good...Very EASY as well...sooo, tried my hand at Prime Rib for New Years dinner...O my goodness!!...It turned out just AWESOME...really the BEST Prime Rib I've ever had, bar none...we like it rare, and this 1st try could have cooked a few minutes longer, but it smelled so good we couldn't wait any longer, haha...You could cut it with a fork, and was SOOO juicy...didn't need a thing on it...no au jus or horseradish (which I had made), but it just didn't need anything but EATING...Get ya one...you will be glad ya did...


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Man that meat is just the way I like it....when the vet still gives it a 50% chance of walking off the table....yeah, that's it!!


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Will they throw in a "Mr. Microphone" ????
Great looking meat bud !!!!!!


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

CCC said:


> Will they throw in a "Mr. Microphone" ????
> Great looking meat bud !!!!!!


 Sure, just pay separate shipping and handling, haha...got this at Sears...just in case I had to take it back...


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Got to love Ron Popeil and the Vegamatic.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

"But wait.....we're not done!!!!" :brows:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

I always wanted one of these. So much so that I would repeat the commercial over and over and over to my wife. Just set it and forget it. But wait it comes with a great set of knives. She's always taking it as a joke. With your testimony I may be able to convince her.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Wife here: I used to dread those commercials. No no, turn it off. But I have to admit that meat looks yummy.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Com'on BT wife...let Tom get one! 
Get it Tom! Get it Tom!.....


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

LABDOG3 said:


> So I got her a "Showtime Ronco Rotisserie" for Christmas.


I did some looking on Amazon, which model did you get?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Mac1528 said:


> Com'on BT wife...let Tom get one!
> Get it Tom! Get it Tom!.....


Thanks for the help, she read it, and said "Maybe we should"


----------



## LABDOG3 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Tom, mine is the EZ Store...only one they had at Sears (and it does take up very little room, I store mine on top of my upright freezer)...Like I said, I was so skeptical, I got mine at the Sears here...just to make it easy to return...It's nice to be pleasantly surprised with a product these days...no idea on how long it might last though, but really not many "crucial" parts...spit motor, burner, digital timer...I guess that's enough, haha...we'll see...


----------

